# Carpet Cleaning : Looking for Quotes



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Moving out of my current rental right now. Need to schedule a cleaning for the 30th or 31st, August. 

Must be a legitimate business, small business OK and local preferred. Must be able to provide a receipt to turn into my rental agency.

3 rooms + 3 bedrooms and a hallway.


Look, this carpet is trash, but we're jumping through all the hoops with the agency to get my deposit back. Don't need special stain removers or anything like that. This carpet was guaranteed not steam cleaned before WE moved in.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

We use and swear by Kelly at Accutech. I local small business. He is the owner and the guy that will do the work. One man army. He does our house a couple times a year. Also if you are in doubt about the deposit call them and ask, they might just not give it back either way. 

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum63/thread1016.html


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

naclh2oDave said:


> Also if you are in doubt about the deposit call them and ask, they might just not give it back either way.


I've been lucky the past couple rentals and gotten it back. We put down a $1400 deposit, so I really *need* it back to pay off bills.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

1+ on Accutech. My wife thought we needed new carpet.....but I said let's try this guy everyone on the forum raves about first. His magic made them look like new, and a real nice guy to boot! Tell him you are a forum member (discount!).


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

+2 on Accutech


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

dariusjaquni said:


> Hi..., Can any one suggest me whether we can get the vacuum cleaners for rent ? How much they costs ?



Lot of work and expensive after you buy the solutions. Rental is cheap but the chemicals are not. Any Winn- Dixie or publics most likely has them. Even think lowes has them. 

I would go with accutech as mentioned. Did a great job on my carpet and he has bought new equipment since then.


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

AccuTech did an awesome job on my condo.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Kelly at accutech. Just call him and forget the problem.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think you'll find better than Kelly1 (Kelvin) at Accutech.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Call Kelvin - he'll take care of ya, show up on time and do a great job at a fair price.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Am I missing something?!
Does anyone have a contact number for Kelly?


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*clean carpet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

accu-tech 529-1335


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks. I remember now, I had previously talked to Calvin at Accutech. That's dementia coming on!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Just talked to my son and he said Kelvin (Accutech) did his house this Monday. He has both tile and carpet and said they both looked brand new, so more "Kudos" to Kelvin again for a job well done. 

*For those that want the long version:* My son rented a room to an elderly gentlman whose house burned down over Thanksgiving. Well, the gent brought two Boston Terriers with him and they did a number on my son's house to the point that my son finally gave him an eviction notice... So you see, no good deed really does go unpunnished. Now ask me about the Husky I'm keeping temporarily for my daughter's boyfriend until my mother-in-law can take it...:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::hurt:


----------



## stevemiltonson (Jun 29, 2012)

I had gone through the post, Carpet cleaning, for beautification and the removal of stains, dirt, grit, sand, and allergens can be achieved by several methods both traditional and modern. Clean carpets are recognized by manufacturers as being more visually pleasing, potentially longer-lasting, and probably healthier than poorly maintained carpets.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Kelly Accuteck.

I've used him for my store, and have him do our house on a regular basis


----------

